# Growing outdoor



## bkane (May 3, 2007)

hey im new so im seeking some advise from you guys
first of all how long does it ususally take for the plant to finish growing, and how tall are the plants gonna be

i would appreciate the help


----------



## Kindbud (May 3, 2007)

anywear from 4 to 10 feet when finshed flowering depenedin on alot of factors are you going to top them LST etc and well around hear i see flowering in august or sept it all depends on the strain man any other questions


----------



## bkane (May 3, 2007)

ya 
wat can u do with a male plant if u dont want seeds


----------



## Kindbud (May 3, 2007)

kill it and make some hash thats maybe the only opion


----------



## bkane (May 8, 2007)

after about a week two of my plants are still on their first 2 leaves 
is there somethin wrong


----------



## 85cannabliss (May 8, 2007)

no man they grow quite slow for the first week or so but it will pick up, or maybe it could be too cold. and if your doin an outdoor grow, like kindbud says you could be looking at a 10' plant. and your plant could finish as early as august, and as late as october, depending on the strain. and if you dont want seeds dont keep the males long enough for there pods open, kill them at once.

hope this helps BK,
85CANNABLISS


----------



## bkane (May 8, 2007)

when do u think i should add ferts


----------



## 85cannabliss (May 9, 2007)

not yet, ive started feeding mine too early, at 6 weeks, and they are going yellow. im gonna weaken it, but im not feeding mine till 8 or 9 weeks.


----------



## bkane (May 9, 2007)

how big do u think the pot has to be?


----------



## 85cannabliss (May 9, 2007)

per plant, id say 15 gallon maybe bigger. but i would just plant straight into the ground, then you dont have to worry about a 6 foot plant out growing its pot. it would be a bastard to repot.


----------



## 85cannabliss (May 9, 2007)

big i dont no for sure never had a plant to maturity myself. but from what ive seen, it should be maybe, 1' wide & 1 1/2' deep. just a guess tho, maybe if you plant early june your plant will be small.

have you planted anything yet? strain? pics?


----------



## bkane (May 9, 2007)

right now its still on its first couple of leaves i'll get some pics up when it gets bigger


----------



## herbman (May 9, 2007)

dont add ferts until you have about 3 to 4 actual pot leaves :bong: thats just the way i am and ive always gotten good bud, all it takes is a little bit of knowledge and a whole lot of patience    "keep it up"


----------



## Kindbud (May 9, 2007)

yup yup dont add any ferts till the 5 or 6th nodes and then even then weakin the ferts alittle for a while till they get bigger when they are about waist high i start giving the full ferts and not weaking it but i still have to use just a small amount 1 time every 2 weeks cuz the stuff im using is very powerful


----------

